# heres how 90 percent of tinder matches go



## Amnesia (Jul 20, 2021)

Opener is "lets watch a few episodes of _______ show, I am on a binge atm"

They reply almost every time "I am so down!"

I ask for snap they give


On snap I send a snap verification they snap back a pic of them. I ask if they are free THAT NIGHT or tomorrow (always try to hang out as soon as possible) usually they say "I am busy" "I have work" so I ask when their next free evening is, and they say they dont know, and then they never get back to me ever


fizzles out, they unfriend me etc. Its just a numbers game, u do it so that 10 percent of girls who say they are down and when u ask if they are free that night or tomorrow they actually say they are and then hang


----------



## justadude (Jul 20, 2021)

why tho


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Jul 20, 2021)

why do u think this is?


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 20, 2021)

Chad talking about how difficult his life is when most people in this forum it never began for them on tinder


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 20, 2021)

justadude said:


> why tho





FastBananaCEO said:


> why do u think this is?


most girls arent actually on there to seriously meet anyone, there just to feed their ego/flirt

also lots of girls on there are under 18 and know they cant really meet guys cause the age thing


Also girls are just fucking weird and make no sense, they psyche themselves out thinking guys are serial killers or have too many options IRL they just dont care about theit tinder matches


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 20, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> most girls arent actually on there to seriously meet anyone, there just to feed their ego/flirt
> 
> also lots of girls on there are under 18 and know they cant really meet guys cause the age thing
> 
> ...


Tldr women don't need sex they just want validation.


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 20, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Chad talking about how difficult his life is when most people in this forum it never began for them on tinder
> View attachment 1234853


this wasnt a thread complaining, rather just giving a realistic perspective to guys on what its like even when u have 100's of matches, not even close to a half of them ever convert to lays


----------



## Jagged0 (Jul 20, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> why do u think this is?





justadude said:


> why tho


He has low smv do you think Chris hemsworth is not getting a slay that day or even the biggest male model chads? No girls know they live exciting lives from their social media amnesia is just this gl guy that has no status for them to leech to or show off about


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (Jul 20, 2021)

its because ur a giga truecel doomed to rot


----------



## Jagged0 (Jul 20, 2021)

@realklay11 i can tell you have no irl experience the guys that slay have status in their city/town social media period even the GL ones rarely do you see a guy with no social circles or friends slaying 6+ girls consistently


----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jul 20, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## uglynihilist (Jul 20, 2021)

I think when you are trying to invite girls right away and asking if they are free tomorrow or same night it comes off as tryhard and that as if you are really desperate. Even tho you may look hot being needy like that is still unattractive. 

You are not filtering those who are down and who are not.

You are filtering those who are so attracted to you that everything else doesn't matter and they are down to bang right away 
from
Those who are attracted and will potentially sleep with you if you "play your cards right". 

It's same as with normies. They might get a fat ugly whore uber straight to their house but for something better than that they will have to go out with her, show that they are NT and not retarded socially before they will bang.


----------



## realklay11 (Jul 20, 2021)

Jagged0 said:


> @realklay11 i can tell you have no irl experience the guys that slay have status in their city/town social media period even the GL ones rarely do you see a guy with no social circles or friends slaying 6+ girls consistently


wtf I was agreeing wit you jfl


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 20, 2021)

uglynihilist said:


> I think when you are trying to invite girls right away and asking if they are free tomorrow or same night it comes off as tryhard and that as if you are really desperate. Even tho you may look hot being needy like that is still unattractive.
> 
> You are not filtering those who are down and who are not.
> 
> ...


i have no fucking time to have week long convos with these girls when I have 20 new matches a day and 200 new adds on my snap a month


----------



## Deleted member 14303 (Jul 20, 2021)

Tinder is the most retarded thing there is jfl if tinder whores live rent free in your head you stupid nigger


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 20, 2021)

uglynihilist said:


> I think when you are trying to invite girls right away and asking if they are free tomorrow or same night it comes off as tryhard and that as if you are really desperate. Even tho you may look hot being needy like that is still unattractive.
> 
> You are not filtering those who are down and who are not.
> 
> ...


so muh looks theory out the window, social status/text game/PUA displaying low value vs high value are important


hmmmm looks theory destroyed more and more


----------



## uglynihilist (Jul 20, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> so muh looks theory out the window, social status/text game/PUA displaying low value vs high value are important
> 
> 
> hmmmm looks theory destroyed more and more


I didn't say that. Your problem is that you have no time to maximize your match to lay raito and mine is that I don't have anything to maximize to begin with. Looks is where it all begins.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 20, 2021)

Nt is life even at psl 6.5 @Biggdink


----------



## Mateusz74 (Jul 20, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> i have no fucking time to have week long convos with these girls when I have 20 new matches a day and 200 new adds on my snap a month


Talk a bit and leave her on delivered. After a few days reply. Try not texting so quick and long


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 20, 2021)

Mateusz74 said:


> Talk a bit and leave her on delivered. After a few days reply. Try not texting so quick and long


o believe me i do that all the time, girls quickl;y forget who they are talking to also


----------



## Mateusz74 (Jul 20, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> o believe me i do that all the time, girls quickl;y forget who they are talking to also


Ur right though somewhat about the numbers game thing. A lot of them are on tinder for the ego boost. I heard Cali is brutal though. Have u tried other locations?


----------



## AlexAP (Jul 20, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Nt is life even at psl 6.5 @Biggdink


What does he do wrong? The girls ghost after normal conversations, they clearly don't have the intention to meet up in that case.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 20, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> What does he do wrong? The girls ghost after normal conversations, they clearly don't have the intention to meet up in that case.


Low snap score, no Instagram and probably takes weird pictures.


----------



## reptiles (Jul 20, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> most girls arent actually on there to seriously meet anyone, there just to feed their ego/flirt
> 
> also lots of girls on there are under 18 and know they cant really meet guys cause the age thing
> 
> ...



Your a chad though I was expecting a higher IRL approach rate ?


----------



## datboijj (Jul 20, 2021)

reptiles said:


> Your a chad though I was expecting a higher IRL approach rate ?


he would have a better chance cold approaching in clubs


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 20, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Low snap score, no Instagram and probably takes weird pictures.


Also luck pill

girls aren’t as horny as guys, they’re not gonna leave their comfort zone to meet a random guy

girls would even fuck a nt normie if he messaged them they’re horny


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jul 20, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Opener is "lets watch a few episodes of _______ show, I am on a binge atm"
> 
> They reply almost every time "I am so down!"
> 
> ...


JFL. I just ask can they twerk and if they say "yes", i'll ask to see it in person. If "no", i'll offer to teach them. Binging movies? I'm trying to fuck.


----------



## AlexAP (Jul 20, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> JFL. I just ask can they twerk and if they say "yes", i'll ask to see it in person. If "no", i'll offer to teach them. Binging movies? I'm trying to fuck.


Based Tyrone.


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 20, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Tldr women don't need sex they just want validation.


Sex is also validation to them. Even guys do this, I mean sometimes if you bang a hot girl and the sex isn’t even that good, you feel good after because it’s the high of banging a hot girl not the actual sex.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 20, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> Sex is also validation to them. Even guys do this, I mean sometimes if you bang a hot girl and the sex isn’t even that good, you feel good after because it’s the high of banging a hot girl not the actual sex.


pretty much the only reason they do hookups with hot guys regardless of dick size, they just like the excitement of fucking a hot guy and if he is dominating in bed even better.


----------



## tyronelite (Jul 20, 2021)

What’s your point? This ain’t nothing new lol


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 20, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> pretty much the only reason they do hookups with hot guys regardless of dick size, they just like the excitement of fucking a hot guy and if he is dominating in bed even better.


Yeah people say LTRs are more sexually fulfilling but that is far from the truth. Since girls only have ONS with hot guys the sex is a lot more freaky and fun. This past weekend I brought a girl home and she was begging me to cum on her face, grab her hair, etc. And since I took cialis before going out I was able to stay hard and bang her for hours and hours. Normies in LTRs will never get that kind of sex.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jul 20, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> most girls arent actually on there to seriously meet anyone, there just to feed their ego/flirt
> 
> also lots of girls on there are under 18 and know they cant really meet guys cause the age thing
> 
> ...


Paradox of choice


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 20, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> Yeah people say LTRs are more sexually fulfilling but that is far from the truth. Since girls only have ONS with hot guys the sex is a lot more freaky and fun. This past weekend I brought a girl home and she was begging me to cum on her face, grab her hair, etc. And since I took cialis before going out I was able to stay hard and bang her for hours and hours. Normies in LTRs will never get that kind of sex.


It depends if ur chad or normie in LTR, chad in LTR is the ultimate power sign, most chads do at least 1 ltr in their lifetime in their prime to get consistent sex and use a chick

Chad does LTR with a chick he wants to use -> breaks her heart when he is bored she gives him all his fantasies and tries to keep him -> girl looks for betabux and gives him vanilla sex 

Hookups for women are definitely more dopamine fullfilling a hot guy fucking them is the main reason they do it, they do freaky shit if FWB or flings. give vanilla sex to ltr's because the ltr is 99% of the time not chad, chad does not commit though. He settles once he is 30-35 with an early 20s chick


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 20, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> It depends if ur chad or normie in LTR, chad in LTR is the ultimate power sign, most chads do at least 1 ltr in their lifetime in their prime to get consistent sex and use a chick
> 
> Chad does LTR with a chick he wants to use -> breaks her heart when he is bored she gives him all his fantasies and tries to keep him -> girl looks for betabux and gives him vanilla sex
> 
> Hookups for women are definitely more dopamine fullfilling a hot guy fucking them is the main reason they do it, they do freaky shit if FWB or flings. give vanilla sex to ltr's because the ltr is 99% of the time not chad, chad does not commit though. He settles once he is 30-35 with an early 20s chick


Depends on the guy, you can’t make a blanket statement. I can go out every week and get laid. Why would I want to commit to an LTR? If I want consistent sex I can hit up a girl I’ve already banged. Most girls I go on dates with during the week say stuff like, you seem like a “hookup guy”. Also most girls don’t text me after ONS because they understand that it’s just a one night thing. There is a different code for how girls treat Chads and non chads.


----------



## Cali Yuga (Jul 20, 2021)

or i could just play wow and watch anime alone


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 20, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> sounds like a blackpilled moment. uwu


@sytyl @realklay11 please elaborate what made you laugh.


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Jul 20, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Opener is "lets watch a few episodes of _______ show, I am on a binge atm"
> 
> They reply almost every time "I am so down!"
> 
> ...


2 reasons this happens
1. You're not building rapport and gaming over text first. This matters contrary to what ppl say on here bcuz she wants to make sure you're not a wierdo
2. You're asking for her snap. JFL. Do you want your time wasted? Never get a girls snap, and if she offers snap instead number then shes a time waster, next her

Also another thing is dont be afraid to double text even triple. You just gotta wait a few days so you dont come off as needy.


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 21, 2021)

Aeonxdro said:


> 2 reasons this happens
> 1. You're not building rapport and gaming over text first. This matters contrary to what ppl say on here bcuz she wants to make sure you're not a wierdo
> 2. You're asking for her snap. JFL. Do you want your time wasted? Never get a girls snap, and if she offers snap instead number then shes a time waster, next her
> 
> Also another thing is dont be afraid to double text even triple. You just gotta wait a few days so you dont come off as needy.


i mean the reason for getting snap tho is to verify not a catfish

if i get number straight away some girls think its fishy cause they think i am a catfish


when it comes to talking with a girl, I dunno, I do talk but admittedly its minimal, I have had plenty of instances where i meet with girls the day i match hardly texting first and it turns into a lay, I am looking at it from a numbers perspective.


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Jul 21, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> i mean the reason for getting snap tho is to verify not a catfish
> 
> if i get number straight away some girls think its fishy cause they think i am a catfish
> 
> ...


Yea the girls that met you same day had High Initial interest and the rest either had medium interest or just thought you were a catfish, but yea from my experience its a waste trying to snap. I would try Facetime, and max out you're text/sext game, youd slay even more hot chicks if you did. Check out "Playing with Fire" on YT hes legit not some scam dating coach. Hes normie with over 300-500 lays. Copy his text game and thank me later. But if u dont care about all that you can just run the numbers game but success rate will prolly be lower


----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jul 21, 2021)

loox said:


> *it's because women are retarded creatures who have no idea what they're doing on this planet*
> 
> *sure, some are just fucking with you for validation but a lot really aren't prepared for this shit at all and they get terrified about being put on the spot actually having to set a date to meetup that's so soon so they self sabotage.
> 
> ...







Your browser is not able to display this video.



XD


----------



## TITUS (Jul 21, 2021)

Since you spend most of your time trying to fuck latina goblinas, why don't you hire me as social media manager, and i take care of everything for you, your Instagram, your Facebook, your Tiktok, your Onlyfans... and you just devote yourself to fuck women everyday on a scheduled basis.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jul 21, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> this wasnt a thread complaining, rather just giving a realistic perspective to guys on what its like even when u have 100's of matches, not even close to a half of them ever convert to lays


Indeed people need to understand the sexual availability pill. Right place right time, same as irl. I’ll get ignored or curved by lower tier chicks I match most of the time. Even if I do get contact info it’s often days or weeks of dry convo and nothing happens. Then the hottest chick I ever fucked super liked me and I hit her up and I was in her bed a few hours later.

Online dating is like irl in this sense, just on a much larger scale than something like a club/bar


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Jul 21, 2021)

Out of the ones you do end up fucking, how many end up showing attachment/feelings. AKA they havent completely lost their pair bonding abilities yet.


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 21, 2021)

ForeverRecession said:


> Out of the ones you do end up fucking, how many end up showing attachment/feelings. AKA they havent completely lost their pair bonding abilities yet.


They do exist but not many


----------



## Chadakin (Jul 21, 2021)

Legit, same thing happens to me.


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Jul 22, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> They do exist but not many


In your view is there any physical feature that chicks love as much as men and tits/ass.


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 22, 2021)

ForeverRecession said:


> In your view is there any physical feature that chicks love as much as men and tits/ass.


abs, they all love abs literally every girl, the only muscle group i ever gotten a compliment on was abs from women


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Jul 22, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> abs, they all love abs literally every girl, the only muscle group i ever gotten a compliment on was abs from women


but they like to play it off as meh with the whole dad bod shit. Man fuck these lying whores


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 22, 2021)

ForeverRecession said:


> but they like to play it off as meh with the whole dad bod shit. Man fuck these lying whores


well twice now that i have leaned up and seen some FWBs i hadnt seen in months suddenly tell me how much they love my toned body and run their hands up and down my abs

no they never played it off like they were into dad bods but I would jokingly tell them "i cant wait till i lean up this summer and have abs" and they would reply "nooo ur sexy as u are dont worry about it"

so yeah they lie in that way, no matter what women tell u they love a toned low BF% body that has ABS


edit: butts too, like after sex when im walking around naked women comment on my "cute" butt


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 22, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> abs, they all love abs literally every girl, the only muscle group i ever gotten a compliment on was abs from women


1.Abs
2.Veiny Forearms
3.Ripped back
4. legs are underrated as well

Bicep insertions are a meme, as long as they are bulging women like them


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Jul 22, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> so muh looks theory out the window, social status/text game/PUA displaying low value vs high value are important
> 
> 
> hmmmm looks theory destroyed more and more


Yeah an autistic chad who fucked 150 girls in 2 years destroyed looks theory, sure


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Jul 23, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> well twice now that i have leaned up and seen some FWBs i hadnt seen in months suddenly tell me how much they love my toned body and run their hands up and down my abs
> 
> no they never played it off like they were into dad bods but I would jokingly tell them "i cant wait till i lean up this summer and have abs" and they would reply "nooo ur sexy as u are dont worry about it"
> 
> ...


Jaw vs eye area? From your posts it def seems as though jaw area catches more comments


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Jul 29, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> most girls arent actually on there to seriously meet anyone, there just to feed their ego/flirt
> 
> also lots of girls on there are under 18 and know they cant really meet guys cause the age thing
> 
> ...


so most women are not fishing the best chad on the internet and blackpill about this is mostly bullshit


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Jul 29, 2021)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Yeah an autistic chad who fucked 150 girls in 2 years destroyed looks theory, sure


amnesia is not the busiest guy in the world dude. how do you think he got to this statistics


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Jul 29, 2021)

Chadakin said:


> Legit, same thing happens to me.


chadakin


----------

